# Dovii / Jaguar Hybrid



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Is it possible to crossbread the 2 species???


----------



## Fish on Fire (Oct 23, 2004)

Of course it's possible.


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

I had seen my lfs selling them.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Any pics?


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

google it and i believe a common term for a 
jag x divvi cross is
jovii

just keep lookin i know they're out there


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Kohan Bros. said:


> google it and i believe a common term for a
> jag x divvi cross is
> jovii
> 
> just keep lookin i know they're out there


That's what I call mine... Jovii's


----------

